# depth marking on single color braid



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

On the recent 16 days long range trip, I experimented depth marking on white Jerry Brown Hollow line for jigging. 
I made about one inch mark with different color of braid at 100 ft of JB main line by using 20 half hitch knot/uni knot and super Zap glue.
I worked great. I can see it when it passes through my guides. 
When I can not see the color during dark hours, I can feel it with my fingers when it passes through my fingers.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

There goes the pre-marked line market... 
and a whole new visually handicapped opened !


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, you better run get ya a patent on that before somebody else beats ya to it..........lol


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, you better run get ya a patent on that before somebody else beats ya to it..........lol


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Roger said:


> Kil, you better run get ya a patent on that before somebody else beats ya to it..........lol


I had plenty of time to think while the Excel ran 4 days from San Diego to Hurricane Bank.

As long as I can help other fishermen, that is fine. 
I am constantly in search of better techniques, better methods or better tackle to share with other fishermen.


----------

